
Show HN: Anonymous job offer feedback community - geoffreyy
https://reffo.us
======
person_of_color
Any verification schemes employee?

~~~
geoffreyy
Right now we don't verify beyond verifying your email address that it comes
from a corporate domain. In the future I plan on adding features such as
referrals which will need a stronger verification process.

